# Setting up DNS



## atwinix (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello,

I am planning to buy my own domain name and I would like to configure my own DNS server to serve it.

How can I do that?  Suppose my domain name is atwinix.com.

Anyone knows of a tutorial I can refer to?  Most of which I looked at referred to setting up DNS for local LANs.

Your help is much appreciated.

Cheers,

atwinix


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 14, 2009)

Take a look at Domain Name System.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, do read up on DNS before asking more detailed questions. Such very general (and generic) questions do not really belong here, because they're not FreeBSD-specific, nor in any other way specific, which leads to either empty or way-too-large threads.


----------



## ProServ (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi, you might want to try DJBDNS. It is easy to use, easy to install. It's in the ports (/usr/ports/dns) and you do need to understand dns regardless if you choose bind or djbdns or anything else.


----------



## vivek (Nov 20, 2009)

Usually, you register domain with registrar. Next step is to create ns1 and ns2 by registering them with your domain registrar. Once registered. Install djbdns or use BIND 9.x from base system. I also recommend djbdns. Take a look at the following tutorial under freebsd:

http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freebsd-install-djbdns-server/


----------

